# E36 seat replacement



## mflint1513 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm trying to replace the seats in my 93 325is. I currently have power, leather seats. I'm buying a set of used seats that are not power. Is there a way to work this all out so that I can get the new seats to be powered as well? I'm thinking if I just swap the seat parts somehow. Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## mflint1513 (Jan 6, 2006)

OK, going to give this a shot. Gettin' my seats soon and will make an attempt. If it doesn't work, I'll just not have power seats...they get in the way, anyhow!


----------

